# are uk electrical goods compatibale ?



## keving4099 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi i know this is a stupid question apart from a different plug will uk tvs etc work in spain? thanks need to know for moving


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

keving4099 said:


> hi i know this is a stupid question apart from a different plug will uk tvs etc work in spain? Thanks need to know for moving


yes!!!!!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Mainly yes, but depends on exactly what the equipment is. If it's an older analogue-only TV set, unless it can receive in PAL B/G, you will get the picture but not the sound. If it's a modern set with built-in freeview tuner, then it will probably work but you may need to connect a Spanish set-top box to get EPG etc.

I don't know about the compatibility of DAB radio, but normal FM radio will work fine. No problems with DVD player, recorder (whole of Europe is Region 2). Household appliances should be ok too.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

But the older ones, that you lose the sound on when on aerial only, will work perfectly when used on scart connections to a satellite system.


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

You won't get any DAB signal here, so leave the digital radios at home! Internet radio rocks 

Be aware that the ac supply in Spain is MUCH more subject to minor fluctuations than in the UK and dont' plug in anything sensitive unless it's behind a surge protector.

If you are bringing a number of electrical appliances with you - and it's not a bad idea as prices are often higher here - then one top tip is to bring a few trailing adaptors with you with built-in surge protection, this means you'll need fewer adaptors and spend less time wiring plugs. But be careful not to overload sockets, or the potencia rating for your dwelling

BPD x


----------



## keving4099 (Dec 17, 2009)

*trailing sockets*



Buenosdiaspet said:


> You won't get any DAB signal here, so leave the digital radios at home! Internet radio rocks
> 
> Be aware that the ac supply in Spain is MUCH more subject to minor fluctuations than in the UK and dont' plug in anything sensitive unless it's behind a surge protector.
> 
> ...


hi thanks for your response when you say trailing sockets with power surge what do you mean and where do you buy them uk? or spain ,i understand the power surge but its the trailing sockets thanks


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

extension leads with power surge...


----------

